# How to replace Fuel Sending Unit of 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE ??



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi,
I would really appreciate if anyone would be interested in giving me a step by step instructions of how to replace the Fuel Sending Unit in my 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE.

Thanks in Advance.
J.K.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I must first ask why....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2006)

Well my Service Engine light is on and i did the diagonistics found the fuel sending unit (FSU) was bad. I was told to replace to FSU by the service person at the Nissan Dealer. I got the new part and the O ring and all i need now is your help of step by step instructions how to replace it.

Thanks,
JK


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, what exactly is the car doing? I have to ask because the fuel pump may not be bad....

anyways, if you pop off the bench part of the back seat, you'll see a cover being held down by some bolts. The fuel pump is under there in the fuel tank in a canister, it's pretty self explanatory once you open it all up.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi,
i replaced it over the weekend and my car is working like a charm and the interesting part is the transmission has become even better than before. 

JK


----------

